# Thanksgiving



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! I can't believe that it's Thanksgiving Day and I'm sitting on my deck, having my coffee! Oh wait, now it's starting to sprinkle! 
A few things that I'm thankful for :

1. We still have a country that we can worship Father God freely. 
2.For men and women who have given their lives ao we can continue to live in a free nation.
3. A healthy family, children, and grandchildren.
4. In a caotic world, I can still go somewhere quiet and just be still. 
5.For the variety of weather in Oklahoma. 
I know well that things are changing, but right now let's be thankful for what we have now!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving Folks


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sorry I missed this post, hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! I did!


----------

